

The 5 ES7 Decorators I want to use, now - zackargyle
https://medium.com/@zackargyle/the-5-es7-decorators-i-want-to-use-now-ca40d1d5c114

======
sago
Fair enough, good suggestions. But if the writer wants this _functionality_ ,
as opposed to just the syntax, they can all be written right now. So why the
desire for this to be a thing?

It's always been one of the strengths of languages with functions as first
class objects that 'decorators' are a core part of how you build code. I get
that some people find it odd, and prefer a special syntax, but I do worry that
more syntactic sugars just serves to further remove new programmers from
actually understanding the language.

I'm on the fence about having 'classes' in Javascript, that aren't actually
classes. Will it make it easier for new programmers to get productive in
Javascript? Maybe. Will it make it harder for developers to get to the modus
ponens and really understand the language? Yeah, I think it probably will.

~~~
zackargyle
I totally understand what you are saying. In fact, I wrote another blog post
about how AngularJS is turning new devs into javascript zombies. For me,
writing code is always about eloquence. How can I most eloquently write this
so that it is understandable and DRY. I see decorators as a win for this.

